# Police Officer Jorge Sanchez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Jorge Sanchez*
Miami Police Department, Florida

End of Watch: Tuesday, November 1, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53

*Tour:* 21 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Jorge Sanchez was killed when his police motorcycle was struck another vehicle at the intersection of Southwest 8th Street and 137th Avenue.

He was en route to the Miami Police Department headquarters when his motorcycle was struck from behind as he was stopped at the light at the intersection. The vehicle that struck him then collided with four other vehicles.

Officer Sanchez was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Sanchez served with the Miami Police Department for 21 years. He is survived by his three children, mother, and fiancee. His son is also a Miami police officer.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Rodolfo Llanes
Miami Police Department
400 NW 2nd Avenue
Miami, FL 33128

Phone: (305) 579-6640


----------

